
Can Dogs Detect Seizures? [2007?] - YeGoblynQueenne
http://www.epilepsy.com/information/professionals/hallway-conversations/can-dogs-detect-seizures
======
YeGoblynQueenne
Also see:

[http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2003/04/0416_030416_...](http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2003/04/0416_030416_seizuredogs.html)

Whence the following quote:

 _When selecting a potential seizure alert dog to work with, she performs a
trainability test. Hermansen says she "prays that God will show her the one
that best fulfills the needs of the person with epilepsy."_

